# DW Dancefloor thread....



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

After reading the thread about the rave tapes, thought I would get this going.

What do you want to hear (post it up)?

Where do you want to go from here, earlier or later?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

earlier...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Most of the vids are in the raves thread lol


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG....


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

20RSport said:


> earlier...


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

followed by


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ill start you off with a classic or two


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

we are in the grove now...


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I bloody love old Skool rave - Like being a teen again lol


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)




----------

